# Help filling guitar body neck pocket



## kyot56 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi all-
Just getting back into woodworking and I have a small project I'm asking help on. I have a solid wood electric guitar body that has a neck pocket that is too wide for the neck I intend to put on it. I realize I can easily use thin shims on each side to make it snug but I'd really like to fill the entire pocket (approx. 2"x4"x1" deep) and re-rout the entire thing using a very good neck-pocket jig I built some time ago. 
In my mind, this will be nothing more than a really thick inlay. I'm trying to imagine using the MLCS brass inlay set that I have but I'm having trouble imagining that will work properly. It seems that the "inlay" portion will be somewhat smaller in diameter than the intended recess.
Is there some way I can accomplish this? Note that the recess/neck pocket is generally a 3-sided rectangle with the shorter side slightly curved so I cannot simply cut down a block of wood and easily put it in place. 
Here's a sample of what I'm trying to fill in.

Thanks so much for any advice.
Karl


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Sounds like a job for a CNC...we got those guys here. Stay tuned...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

If it me I Probably would make a template cut it out on a bandsaw and sand it down by hand not like you’re making 100 of Them
Or cut a 1/4” template and use it as a guide on router table


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome back, Karl! Second post in 14 years... I do hope you've been busy and have lots of photos of your work to show us. :wink:

I would do exactly like John said - make a template and cut it by hand even though I have a CNC. For one it would just be quicker unless I wasn't busy with anything else and just wanted to see if I could do it on the CNC in a reasonable length of time.

Building an electric guitar is on my bucket list and slowly moving up; I have built an acoustic and plan to build many more, though. Here's my first build if you're interested.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cut a piece to width and gently sand it to a perfect fit. Then use a hand plane to trim it to shape. Then use your jig to recut it. Try to find some scrap of the same material as the body. With very careful fitting you shouldn't see the thing at all. Be sure to scrape the glue squeeze out away so the finish isn't affected.

BTW, there are small luthier planes that will trim the piece very nicely. Here's a pix. These are very small, but you can find larger. They are quite inexpensive.


----------



## kyot56 (Jun 2, 2006)

@Bstrom-sure wish I had a CNC...someday 
@Semipro-sounds like this will be the best course.
@difalkner-lol, yeah, it's been a while...Pics to follow  Nice guitar. I plan on an acoustic *someday*. I like your wood choices there.
@DesertRatTom-I've seen pics of those planes before; I guess this will justify their purchase 

Thanks for the input and ideas, everyone. I have a long weekend to get some work on this done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you still have the original neck that fits the pocket use it with a pattern or flush trim bit to make a perfect copy in minutes.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Guess I'm lazy, I would just glue a piece of veneer on either side and carefully sand until the neck is a nice fit in the hole - remove equally from both sides so that the neck stays centered in the pocket.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> I have built an acoustic and plan to build many more, though. Here's my first build if you're interested.
> 
> David


:surprise:Wow oh wow oh wow David!!!:surprise: wth did I buy one off the shelf for?! I shoulda reached out to you for a nice guitar when I shopping for mine!!! I Just bought a classical acoustic so I can practice more. My fingers aren't ready for my Fender Steel String. Need to toughen up my fimmies first. The nylon strings on my classical have made practicing easier.


----------

